# Need to save my horse (very long)



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

This past weekend a snobby little girl who takes lessons at our stables decided that her lesson horse, my beautiful Andalusian mare, Raincloud, wasn't good enough for her. So, she went strolling through the stables and decided to tack up my skittish new three-year-old Thoroughbred stallion, Matsumoto Takanori (we call him Taka-kun). She KNEW he was skittish. She KNEW he was only three. But, she decided to be stupid and ride him anyway.

I am the only one who can ride that horse without him bucking or rearing. This girl came out on my horse, and I flipped. I told her firmly to get off him or she will be kicked out of the stables. Her snotty mother was sitting off, watching, not doing anything. 

She sped past me at a trot, went around the arena, pulling on his soft mouth, kicking his ribs, and smacking him with her crop to show off to the younger riders and parents. I told her to get off multple times before Taka-kun snapped.

He reared and bucked and twisted as hard as he could. He fell on his rear when he slipped once. She only pulled and kicked harder. Then, my poor horse crashed through the arena fence and galloped off. He was really scared, still rearing and bucking while the little monster pulled an kicked. Then, he ran right into the wire fence of the cow pasture.

She jumped off and ran back as my horse was rolling around on his sides and back, getting cut up by the sharp wire. I borrowed another girl's horse and went to him. 


We eventually got him untangled, but not before he had several deep gauges in his back, chest, legs, and hips. 
I screamed at the girl and her mother to leave and never come back. They DID come back later because the mother thought that they should recieve money for having Taka-kun scare her daughter (we actually threatened to call the police and they never came back).

My horse is absoluty traumatized now. We can't get near him in his stall (it's larger than the rest and has a special soft bedding in it, made for pregnant mares and injured horses) and he spazzes if we try to. We can't medicate his cuts. The vet says if we can't get him to calm down, she might have to put him down in risk of him hurting someone.

Please, I don't want my horse to die. He is so sweet normally but that little retch has ruined him. I need some help on how to calm him down and help him!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow. I don't even know what to say. I am so sorry. I am so so sorry.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know about you but I would be seeking legal action against this person. What she did was completely and totally wrong. She caused the horse to be physically and mentally traumatized. She should be sued and forced to pay for the medical treatment. 

That is ridiculious. I would probably have launched myself at her and taken her off by force. 

There are supplements that are meant to calm spazzy horses. Uh...calm and cool, smartcalm, ex stress, and B-1. Go to your local tack store and try and find some supplements that you can just stick in his feed. 

Can you even get him out of the stall? Is he crazy in the stall or in hand as well? Is he food motivated? Does he have a favorite treat? Just start little and take baby steps. Don't give up yet.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am so sorry that happen to you and your horse. That is just awful. I don't know if this will help, but I just read an article about using essential oils to help horses deal with stress. If you would like to try it, angelica root helps to calm hysteria and clears early trauma.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

He is a beautiful horse and it's terrible that she abused him so. No horse should not be subjected to that kind of a rider and I think it is very right that you kicked them out of the barn. She should have obeyed your request to get off the horse and shouldn't have taken him in the first place without permission.

However, I don't understand why you would be unable to tranq him, unable to get near him in the stall. If he is that unsettled I see lots of potential problems down the road. How long have you had him? Maybe its not just the terrifying ride he had, but also that he is not yet secure in the barn? I think there must be more to this story if he is such a wonderful horse. I do see some fire in his eye for sure.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I would defanitly get law inforcment into this.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope this girl gets what she deserves for putting your beautiful horse through that.


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

JadedEyes said:


> I don't know about you but I would be seeking legal action against this person. What she did was completely and totally wrong. She caused the horse to be physically and mentally traumatized. She should be sued and forced to pay for the medical treatment.
> 
> That is ridiculious. I would probably have launched myself at her and taken her off by force.
> 
> ...


He won't go near his food. I've tried putting those supplements in but he kicks at me when I try to. He won't drink either.


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

northernmama said:


> He is a beautiful horse and it's terrible that she abused him so. No horse should not be subjected to that kind of a rider and I think it is very right that you kicked them out of the barn. She should have obeyed your request to get off the horse and shouldn't have taken him in the first place without permission.
> 
> However, I don't understand why you would be unable to tranq him, unable to get near him in the stall. If he is that unsettled I see lots of potential problems down the road. How long have you had him? Maybe its not just the terrifying ride he had, but also that he is not yet secure in the barn? I think there must be more to this story if he is such a wonderful horse. I do see some fire in his eye for sure.


We've had him for less than a year, but he was very calm in the stall and in the pasture. Although I was the only one who could ride him or even lead him. 
We have tried to tranquilize him, but he dodges everything; he was trained to avoid things like that when he was training to be a racer (but he wasn't fast enough). We don't want to corner him because he spazzes if I even stick my hand in to put a treat in his stall.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

TabbyNeko said:


> He won't go near his food. I've tried putting those supplements in but he kicks at me when I try to. He won't drink either.


 If he won't eat you really should try the essential oils. All he has to do is smell it which he might be able to do without getting too close.


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> If he won't eat you really should try the essential oils. All he has to do is smell it which he might be able to do without getting too close.


We tried that and he stopped, stared at us, then reared and screamed.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

TabbyNeko said:


> We tried that and he stopped, stared at us, then reared and screamed.


 What oil did you try?


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> What oil did you try?


I don't know, actually. We called an animal therapist who was very well-known in our area and she gave us a few to try. We tried everything from putting it in our hands to simply leaving it by the stall door. He woudn't stop.

I know they were all for calming, because it worked on us and when we tried to calm other horses that he made nervous.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my, i would of soooooooo kicked that girls butt. I have a horse like that, and i would defiantly call a lawyer and have a civil suit against her and her mother, to pay for trauma to you, and your horse. 

For calming, if you have truly tried everything, and he will not/can not respond, i think euthanasia might be the end result. Please please try tranq-ing him again. If you get him under control, then maybe you can tend to him, if not he might die of infection or mentally go insane to the point he kills himself, if its that severve.

Good luck and you two are in my prayers, God Bless.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for what you and your poor horse are gong through. 
If you have a chair you can sit close to his stall where he can see you but that's it try sitting quietly, read a book but don't pay any attention to him. Be consistent, same time every day if you can't do it have someone else do it. If you have a radio or something play very soft classical music or something soothing turned down low but where he can still hear it. I know with his injuries needing treated you don't have a lot of time to work with but if you stop trying to approach him and go about your business as quietly and calmly like he isn't there he might start to come around.

It will take time and a lot of it to get him to overcome that fear and trauma, I would definitely speak with an attorney about what happened at the very least get the vet costs covered for your boy. 
He can come out of this if he can calm down enough to have his injuries treated but it's going to take a ton of patience and you or anyone else that is in close contact with him is going to have to stay very very calm. 
I would truly hate to see such a gorgeous horse euthanized over some kids stupidity, it's senseless and uncalled for.
I don't know if my suggestion will work or not but like I said at this point anything is worth a shot to save him and help him recover.


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

JadedEyes said:


> I don't know about you but I would be seeking legal action against this person. What she did was completely and totally wrong. She caused the horse to be physically and mentally traumatized. She should be sued and forced to pay for the medical treatment.
> 
> That is ridiculious. I would probably have launched myself at her and taken her off by force.


I would definitely seek legal action, not to mention the mother really didn't do anything to stop her daughter. I also probably would have taken her out if she did that to my horse, considering you asked her multiple times to stop. 

Hopefully everything works out though, Best of Luck.


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

My parents called their lawyer and hopefully we can take this to court.

If we get to, then the good thing is I'll be fighting for him. I bought him with my own money, so even if he's at my family's ranch, he's still mine, right?

If we DO have to put him down, and I pray to god we don't, then it'll be easier knowing something was done about it and he didn't die without a fight.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Aaawww, hows he doing today?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know where you live, but in most states the likelihood that anything will come out of legal action is slim. The rider would be more likely to sue your parents. Even though it is rider error that caused the injuries to the horse, most courts are going to side with the human injury. The only court you could file in would be small claims and thats really not worth the effort. 
If your parents own the stables and have opened it up for lessons, I'm sure they have the liability insurance necessary for such a business. If not they need to get some. I know in the state of Kansas such places are legally obliged to post a warning about injuries and release of liability. 
I honestly don't think you have a legal leg to stand on in taking action against her. She has more of a case against your parents sorry to say :-(


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

NO, do NOT put that horse down. You stated that YOU can ONLY ride him NO ONE else, if that is the case dont let anyone ride him exept for you its simple. SHE should pay to have his cuts fixed. That horse did nothing wrong; it was the girls fault NOT the horses. Caring for a horse with cuts is a breeze(to me anyway). 

i had a horse that got cought up in barb wire when we rescued it. They did not try to get the wire off, they left is there for about 3 weeks, and left the horse unatended in a pasture. The legs, neck, back, and tummy was all wraped up in it. I wraped (in vet wrap) all around her tummy, back, neck and legs. before i applyed that i soaked the vet wrap in iodine, and put neosporen in the cuts. a few months of that and all better!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Im sure she would take care of the horse if she could get to it which she says she can't. Euthanasia isn't a selfish decision, it's quite the opposite actually.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to hear this. I feel sick even reading it, so I can't imagine how it must be for you. I really, really hope that you can get through to your horse somehow. I agree with what close2prfct said, I think that's the best chance you have at this point if you've tried everything else. That consistancy could really help him, and maybe if he sees you in a non-confrontational position a lot he can start to re-establish that connection he had to you as a human that he could trust even when he didn't trust others.

And to morganshow11, you should really read the post more carefully before replying.


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

We are taking it to court to decide what will happen.

For the record, the girl didn't get hurt at all. She didn't cry either. She just said he was a stupid horse and stomped away he twisted in the wire. She can't do much.


There's more good news ^^

Something dawned to Taka-kun that I wasn't a threat, but also not a blessing. He isn't screaming, rearing, or bucking if I'm the only one in there with him. He just paces and sometimes stands and stares at me. 

He is still not eating and is obviously getting thinner, but I hope he will soon. I have food and medicene near at all times so I can give it to him if I get the chance.


----------



## HannahandAda (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh that's so good to hear. If he's accepting you at least he's on the right track. Keep up the good work and chin up! You are doing an amazing job with this very hard situation.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Try to see Judge Judy...she DOES NOT put up with stupidity!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh. My. God. How did you not strangle that brat right then and there!??! Just wow.

I'm glad to read that he's calming slightly. I bet he'll come around in a day or so once he realizes that you are not there to hurt him. I can not believe this happened to your boy 

I definitely agree the girl/girl's mom should be paying for his vet bills. It is unacceptable that she just took it upon herself to ride someone else's horse. That blows my mind. What is wrong with people!? 

I hope to read more good news soon. I'll send good healing horsey vibes your way. Keep us posted and don't give up!!

p.s. morganshow11? Please pay attention to the thread before posting. It's infuriating (for an OP) to see someone nonchalantly giving advice that doesn't even remotely apply to the situation at hand.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

goldilockz said:


> Oh. My. God. How did you not strangle that brat right then and there!??! Just wow.
> 
> I'm glad to read that he's calming slightly. I bet he'll come around in a day or so once he realizes that you are not there to hurt him. I can not believe this happened to your boy
> 
> ...


Agreed, all around.

Has there been any contact from the mother of the child who caused all of this? I can only imagine how horrible this has been for you. I know that you would not consider euthanasia until/ unless it was apparent it was the only humane solution for your horse - sometimes that is the most loving thing we can do for them, but I am very glad to hear that he seems to be improving if only ever so slightly. Hopefully the next step in progress will be an interest in some food.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Im sure she would take care of the horse if she could get to it which she says she can't. *Euthanasia isn't a selfish decision, it's quite the opposite actually*.


Exactly. The most selfless and loving thing we can do sometimes is to let them go and make their passing as painless as possible vs. prolonging a painful and suffering end.


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Agreed, all around.
> 
> Has there been any contact from the mother of the child who caused all of this? I can only imagine how horrible this has been for you. I know that you would not consider euthanasia until/ unless it was apparent it was the only humane solution for your horse - sometimes that is the most loving thing we can do for them, but I am very glad to hear that he seems to be improving if only ever so slightly. Hopefully the next step in progress will be an interest in some food.


Yes, the mother called and said that her daughter blames my horse for going crazy with her on his back, and that she could have been killed when he crashed through the fences. I KNOW that if she presents that in court, the judge will laugh out loud, because my horse is going through hell and the kid doesn't have a scratch on her...

I really don't want to euthanize him...he is doing well right now and has even accepted my two friends to come in with me (not anyone else though, like my mom).


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

OH and be sure to take PLENTY of pictures of what this idiot did to your horse! So that you can show the judge and even a video of how he reacts in his stall. This girl/her parents are going to go down!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, it's little wonder why the daughter is how she is with a shining example like her mother. What a piece of work. I am so sorry.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

If your horse is not eating have the vet stick a tube in his throat and feed and water him that way!


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

PiggyPablo said:


> OH and be sure to take PLENTY of pictures of what this idiot did to your horse! So that you can show the judge and even a video of how he reacts in his stall. This girl/her parents are going to go down!


The whole entire accident was taped. My friend got it on her phone. I have tons of pics and videos, too. I haden't even planned of what I was going to present. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> If your horse is not eating have the vet stick a tube in his throat and feed and water him that way!


Morganshow, PLEASE read all the posts.
If you're not going to read all the information you're not helping.

To the OP, I really hope you get this all straightened out and that you're able to save your horse. I cannot even believe that mother and child, what she did is unthinkable. Just, absolutely CRAZY.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats good its on tape that will show them. I feel so bad for your horse he is so pretty and gets stuck with this trauma.

morganshow11: you can`t stick tubes down a horses troat when you cant even get by him or tranquilize him thats just imposable look into the thread before posting and try not to give bad info.


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> If your horse is not eating have the vet stick a tube in his throat and feed and water him that way!


I said before, we can't catch him or tranq him. It would be a miricle if I could even open his stall door without him spazzing.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> If your horse is not eating have the vet stick a tube in his throat and feed and water him that way!


I don't understand how it is that you are reading enough of the posts to get the details regarding him not eating, etc and yet completely missing the fact that the horse is so traumatized by what happened that he is currently totally unapproachable and, thus, not able to be tubed, etc. Not to mention that the tubing process you seem to think is such a simple solution is, in itself, extremely traumatizing, especially for a horse already in a very fragile mental state.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

I know how can u tube a horse when there in such trauma. Plus, as macpack said tubeing a horse is not a simple trick.


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

He was sick when we got him and we had to tube him...it made him freak so we don't want to try again.

I have some more good news  

Taka-kun was just standing in his stall staring at me. I didn't want to stare back and seem threatening, so I slowly put my hand through the bars of his stall. He inched foreward cautiously, then, touched his muzzle to my fingers!

He tossed his head afterwards and gave a tiny buck, but he nickered!

He's warming up to me! He hasn't eaten yet, but I will throw a few treats in later to see if he will ^^


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so glad that he seems to be coming around. I would try a little hand feeding....a bit of a mash perhaps.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

That's great news. ^^ I'm sorry if I missed something in the thread here, but I don't get why he is not eating. Is it because he is so upset? Or is it because there was damage and he finds it painful to eat? Or do you even know for sure since you still haven't been able to get to touch him? 

I can't imagine what he must have gone through to be so traumatized by it. The girl must have been even worse than I imagined. After reading that he's been with you for long enough to certainly be secure in his surroundings I am doubly agog at his extreme reaction. I wonder if he possibly hurt his eye somehow in all this and is insecure because he can't see properly? Or maybe he banged his head and hasn't been completely "right" (you know like if a person gets whacked really badly and is dizzy or just out of it for a while). I'm sure if that would happen to a horse it would really terrify him because he wouldn't understand why. 

I know that usually when a horse is tranqed it's with an injection, but I wonder if that would put you three steps back when you actually get to be able to be near him. You definitely don't want him to be scared of you on top of all this. I would ask the vet if there is an oral tranquilizer or some kind of downer that you could put in his food when he eats. It would certainly take longer for a reaction, but if it takes 1/2 hour it's still better than scaring him again.

Good luck.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

That's very good news. He's showing a spark there, hopefully he'll start eating and drinking. Then it's just a matter of time for him to trust again.

I hope you have audio of you telling her repeatedly to get off that horse. If not I hope you have witnesses that heard you tell her to get off and put him back! If you do go to court I hope you have a very capable lawyer. So many times in these issues the info is not presented in a way for the judge to rule in your favor. 

Good luck and keep us posted on his and your progress. I'll keep him and you in my thoughts.


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

northernmama said:


> That's great news. ^^ I'm sorry if I missed something in the thread here, but I don't get why he is not eating. Is it because he is so upset? Or is it because there was damage and he finds it painful to eat? Or do you even know for sure since you still haven't been able to get to touch him?
> 
> I can't imagine what he must have gone through to be so traumatized by it. The girl must have been even worse than I imagined. After reading that he's been with you for long enough to certainly be secure in his surroundings I am doubly agog at his extreme reaction. I wonder if he possibly hurt his eye somehow in all this and is insecure because he can't see properly? Or maybe he banged his head and hasn't been completely "right" (you know like if a person gets whacked really badly and is dizzy or just out of it for a while). I'm sure if that would happen to a horse it would really terrify him because he wouldn't understand why.
> 
> ...


We have no idea why he isn't eating, but he shouldn't be dizzy because it has been a few days.

The wierd thing is, when we helped him up from the wire, he let me lead him back to his stall. He was a perfect angel. Then he spazzed once he was in there, and we haven't been able to touch him since. 

He has been quiet when I brought my best friend into the room with me and even when I left her in there alone with him.

If only I knew what was going on in his head.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would venture he was likely pretty shocked at first and only really processed what had happened after he had gotten back to the stall and had time to "think" about it.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I've just gone through all of this, and I'm so sorry this had to happen. Hopefully he'll continue improving and the brat who caused all this pain and suffering gets what coming to her.  I know I would flip out as well if someone rode Rainy without my permission, or permission from the lesson program, since she's enrolled in it. And I'd flip out even worse if they hurt my girl. Ugh, this is making me angry x10000, so I'll stop typing now. However, I will keep watching and hoping/praying for good updates! Good luck!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

themacpack said:


> Exactly. The most selfless and loving thing we can do sometimes is to let them go and make their passing as painless as possible vs. prolonging a painful and suffering end.


I agree with this completely but we should make sure it is the right thing and time to do it.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

What a pretty boy! I don't understand how this little snobby girl was able to go into the stallions stall, bring him out and tie him up to saddle and bridle him then get on him and start riding him. Did her mom help her or what. Young stallions often times don't have the manners for a young girl to handle on the ground, let alone climb up on him and procede to ride him into a frenzy. am I missing something here? I'm so sorry he got hurt. Keep us updated ok?!!


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry! I cant believe someone would actuually do that! and her mom! ag! I hope he keeps improving and starts eating soon keep us updated and good luck


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry all this happened and I did post in your other thread. I do have some questions and comments though:

- Have you tried a different stall or venue for him? Even just moving him to the next stall over might help. 
- YOU should be contacting a VET if your horse is not eating or drinking. 
- Where are his injuries located? Pictures would be great.
- I'm shocked (absolutely STUNNED) that your vet wanted to consider putting him down because he was fighting with you. Most vets will recommend sedation, NOT putting a horse to sleep. Your vet should also be suggesting things to get this horse to eat and drink, NOT some people on the internet! I highly suggest you get a new vet, at least for a second opinion. Something isn't adding up.
- I would suggest looking into better fencing or security for your younger or intact horses. Or more supervision when there are children around. If you run a lesson barn, I'm shocked that a little girl was able to get away, tack up a young untrained STALLION and not get caught somewhere in the process. You CANNOT trust children to know 100% what is right and what is wrong and what can hurt them. You could face legal action from this child's parents that their daughter was put in harm's way because the stallion was not adequately fenced, or your barn did not provide adequate supervision while lessons were taking place.

I'm not trying to attack you at all.. but something in my mind just isn't adding up. Best of luck.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

JDI, she has called the vet already, but I don't think she indicated if the vet came out to the barn or not.

TabbyNeko, its been over a week now according to your first post. If you still can't touch him, can't lead him to another stall, can't tranq him you have some serious thinking to do. 

I'm just went back and reread this whole thread and I stand by my first post that said there must be more to this story then we are getting here. Why are you the only person that could ride him, but as JDI indicated this young girl could get him all tacked up, lead out and mounted? Why, if he is such a sweet and wonderful horse, has he reacted so badly to this experience. Granted, it was terrifying for him, but after a week????? 

I don't think a horse can last a week without water -- if he's drinking, put something in his water and check out his injuries or properly tranq him then and deal with everything. You need some answers and you need them yesterday. If there is no plausible explanation for his extreme reaction, you need to consider how he would react in other negative situation he may come across. If you can get him past this point, I think he should be gelded. 

How old was the girl that rode him? How old are you? How much experience do you have with horses? Is it your barn? Is it your parents' barn? Did the vet actually come out? What kind of history does the horse have -- where did he come from? Any past abuse? Any other health issues? You said he's been with you for less than a year -- how much less? 3 months? 6 months? almost a year? I agree with JDI that pics would be nice.

I dunno... like I said, this didn't make sense from the start and still doesn't. I do wish you luck with him, but I hope you are seeing the WHOLE picture and not just what you want to see.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

TabbyNeko said:


> He was sick when we got him and we had to tube him...it made him freak so we don't want to try again.
> 
> I have some more good news
> 
> ...


Yay!! He'll come around! I just know it.

Definitely take pictures if you can in case this goes to court. Which I kind of hope it DOES since both mother and daughter seem to think the daughter did nothing wrong. I hope they get what's coming to them, namely LARGE VET BILLS.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry I still do not think it's a good idea to sue. It could very easily backfire on the stallion owner. (Namely irresponsability on the owner's part, and emotional trauma for the 12 year old child that was involved.)


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

justdressageit said:


> i'm sorry i still do not think it's a good idea to sue. It could very easily backfire on the stallion owner. (namely irresponsability on the owner's part, and emotional trauma for the 12 year old child that was involved.)


there was no emotional trauma for the d*** kid!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe not, but it's easy to fake and stands up in court a heck of a lot better than a "runaway" horse. You would not have much of a leg to stand on in court.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats good hes comeing around a bit. Here are a few things to do though if hes not eating or drinking change the food out, and if you do not have auto water refill the bucket, sorry if you already do this its but just a sugestion.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry none of this seems on the up and up to me


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry none of this seems on the up and up to me


THANK YOU! I just read through the whole thread, hoping someone else spotted the fishy-ness of the whole story. LOL. Nothing adds up - VERY fishy.

Tabby, you said you took video/photos, could you by any chance post them here?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry none of this seems on the up and up to me


Ahhhhh... that's the word I was looking for!!  lol Thank you Vida!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I noticed it when I first read it then no one else seemed to :[ Im glad someone else spotted it...now I don't feel like so much of a jerk  

Hell, they could easily counter sue the parents for letting a 14 year old be responsible for a stallion since it 'endangered' the 12 year old. None of this makes sense and I agree. Busted.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

ETA: OK, I'm sorry, I tried to bite my tongue [I really did], but I can't. Just WHY in the world is this skittish, unpredictable horse [who shies away from everyone else, except for you, who tries to pet/feed him] still a STALLION? *iz confuzzled*


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Lets face it if this injury occured "this past weekend" as the OP stated on the 7th and the horse hasn't eaten or had water since then....Its dead


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> Lets face it if this injury occured "this last weekend" as the OP stated and the horse hasn't eaten or had water since then....Its dead


*hands out clothes pins for everyone*


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> Lets face it if this injury occured "this past weekend" as the OP stated on the 7th and the horse hasn't eaten or had water since then....Its dead


Actually he has been drinking at night...little sips but he is drinking


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

TabbyNeko said:


> Actually he has been drinking at night...little sips but he is drinking


A horse can't survive off of little sips of water...


----------



## TabbyNeko (Aug 4, 2009)

Dressage10135 said:


> A horse can't survive off of little sips of water...


You don't get it.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> You don't get it.


How can't we get that? He can't survive off of just water ;-).


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

True. ^^

It's you, OP, who has failed to tell us the whole story and has caused confusion.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

TabbyNeko said:


> You don't get it.


please enlighten me. The reason I "don't get it" is because your story is so far fetched at this point, it is hard to understand anything.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Amen.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Fruitloops said:


> ETA: OK, I'm sorry, I tried to bite my tongue [I really did], but I can't. Just WHY in the world is this skittish, unpredictable horse [who shies away from everyone else, except for you, who tries to pet/feed him] still a STALLION? *iz confuzzled*



Agreed! 


TabbyNeko said:


> You don't get it.


Whats not to get. 



Dressage10135 said:


> A horse can't survive off of little sips of water...


No they need big old GULPS, right, Liz? lol



-----

Just tell us the truth, if its true im sorry, but its not sounding right anymore!


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> No they need big old GULPS, right, Liz? lol


Exactly Anny! Everyone knows that jeez :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

ha ha, you guys.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ilovemyPhillip*
> _No they need big old GULPS, right, Liz? lol_
> 
> Exactly Anny! Everyone knows that jeez :roll: :lol:



Haha true that!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

To the OP, please give it up. Your story has so many holes in it, it wouldn't even make a good collander at this point.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> To the OP, please give it up. Your story has so many holes in it, it wouldn't even make a good collander at this point.


Please do. just tell the truth.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> To the OP, please give it up. Your story has so many holes in it, it wouldn't even make a good collander at this point.


Ah, hah. Funny...


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Of course, I will say for the OP's sake, she is probably stressed out and not able to get to the computer every 2 seconds to update us... Which may appear as 'lying'. Is this true, OP?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I try hard to be the voice of reason in threads like this but I'm not sure where to begin so I'm going to be brutally honost.

I don't understand how you can run a riding stable where youre riders just get to tromp through the barn and choose the horse they want to ride, and then to be able to tack it up unseen and ride on out to the ring. Where they give you so little respect that when you ask them to dismount they ride around and try to show off for there friends while YOUR friends video tape the incident on their cell phone. And then the riding ability of this child! Twelve years old and she is sitting bucks and rears, the horse actually fell onto his butt and got up w/out the rider loosing her seat! Then it plowed through a fence, rider STILL on it's back and then she conveniently leaped off just feet from a barbed wire fence? Where your horse rolled around tangled in this fence... how did it get loose? Then suddenly you cant get near it, you havent called a vet out? Have you never actually seen what a barbed wire fence can do to a horse? Your horse would be severely injured if not dead at this point.

If there is indeed truth to this story, i'd be interested in hearing it. Do you have any photos? Or maybe you could post the video?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

When I first read this thread I just shook my head. I decided not to comment but now I can't resist. I have no idea if there are shreds of truth in here or not. So many things don't add up. The first was the young lady just being able to tack up a young excitable stallion on her own. The second was her being able to ride through the bucks, rears, etc unhurt. 

Also when someone is a fairly new member and posts something like this I do get a bit suspicious. 

If there is any truth to this story then I think the OP's barn has some major issues. At our barn no 12 year old would be surpervised only by her mom especially if she has a history of issues. No student ever goes and gets a mount without asking first if that is the one they are supposed to ride that day. I hate to say it too but at our barn no way a kid could come in and figure out the right bridle, girth etc to fit a horse they have never ridden. (I am sorry but maybe our kids are more helpless about that sort of stuff) Okay maybe the girth and bridle were labeled, but regardless that adds an element of unbelievable to me. There have been no pics posted of the horse after the incident or the video, most kids 15 years old are pretty savvy and would post that stuff right away to show us how bad the damage was, etc.

How did the 12 year old mount the stallion? If he is 3 and skittish and can only be ridden by the OP did he just stand quietly? I don't know of too many moms that would just sit idly by while their daughter did something like that even if they are naive and a jerk. 

I tell you what if this is all on video including a 12 year old riding a wild stallion through bucks and rears, crashing the arena fence then it would be number one on youtube. (and that little girl ought to get a contract for the rodeo asap)


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

lovemyponies said:


> When I first read this thread I just shook my head. I decided not to comment but now I can't resist. I have no idea if there are shreds of truth in here or not. So many things don't add up. The first was the young lady just being able to tack up a young excitable stallion on her own. The second was her being able to ride through the bucks, rears, etc unhurt.
> 
> Also when someone is a fairly new member and posts something like this I do get a bit suspicious.
> 
> ...


 I was holding my mouth closed like a lot of people but at the stables I teach lessons at and run (the lady who owns it does not live a round here) we keep an eye on the children and supervise them geting ready the lesson horses ready so nothing harmfull happens to neither horse or rider.


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

i dont mean to be rude or anything but i first read this i was like huh? how cudv the little girl just randomly decided to take ur mare back in and change horses without u noticn and also shudnt u mayb b there while the lesson kids tack up supervising them? and the stallion? to b honest if he was known to b that skittesh and known to only b ridden by u i think she wudv probly not wanted to ride it.i mean if i was her wudv been kinda scared if i was just 12 and not that inexpierienced as u say. how bout yall if yall were just 12 with little expierience would yall wanna ride a known to ride skittish crazy stallion?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I honestly cannot understand your post, Kumquat, could you please re-type it in non-text speak? Thank you.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

When I first posted, I thought this is true. Now, second time through, I'm beginning to have my doubts. I would really like to know if this is true or not. Please, OP, either post pictures/videos and clear everything up, or fess up. If it's true, I'm sorry, but if not, you should just let us all know.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I honestly cannot understand your post, Kumquat, could you please re-type it in non-text speak? Thank you.


Hold on, let me see if I can find my "Gibberish to english" translation dictionary..............


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oooohhhh.... shudnt = shouldn't ; wudv = would have?


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

On the one hand, I want to say "I hope she isn't lying" but then on the other, if she's telling the truth, the horse is really as injured as she says.

Oh well. I am usually spot on with fishy stories, but if this turns out stinky, I totally failed. :lol: 

I hope for the OPs sake, she's genuine, but I hope for the horse's sake, she's not. Blah.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Okay, I have to post, because I am curious now. I can see how a somewhat skittish younger horse could potentially be tacked up by someone not hugely experienced with horses, and maybe even be mounted, but I don't see why you didn't just grab his bridle when she rode up, and kept him there till she got off, as you made it sound like she stopped even if for only a second. I do not see how she could have stayed on if he truly was going crazy, even bull and bronc riders have a heck of a time staying on a violently bucking animal, especially if it falls or trips or slips. I do not believe in any way shape or form, nor be convinced that he became violent, unpredictable, and unapprochable *after* calmly going back to his stall, all because of this one incident. I have worked with many roughly handled horses, many horses with traumatic pasts, and plenty of trust issues, and the ONLY time I have ever seen a horse be that violent in the stall, has been by months of repeated severe abuse. I have had personal experience with a few horses having traumatic accidents while I was riding, flipping over, running into fences and catching their legs after spooking at something, and they have been a little nervous after the fact, but they have never turned violent, even having been touchy and nervous and not very trusting before the fact. As for tranqing him to deal with his wounds, a tranq gun would do the trick. Its not commonly used on domesticated animals, but in cases like his, I would have had that idea come out of my mouth first before euthanasia, and how would you even euthanize him if the entire problem is that you can't get near him. Once all is said and done, I would most definately geld him, especially as its obvious that he's in a place where anyone can get to him, which therefore makes him a HUGE liability, plus there is no reason to be keeping him a stallion. I wish you the best with whatever is really going on, and I hope that he turns out okay.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

She almost sounds like shes scared of the stallion herself


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I honestly cannot understand your post, Kumquat, could you please re-type it in non-text speak? Thank you.


 
sorry i was texting right before this and it stuck with me:lol: i apologize for that but here it is in non text and also just ignore the last one if it could be deleted that would be great its kind of emabarassing in text

i dont mean to be rude or anything but when i first read this i was like huh? how could've the little girl just randomly decided to take your mare back in and change horses without you noticeing and also shouldn't you maybe be there while the lesson kids tack up supervising them? and the stallion? to be honest if he was known to be that skittish and known to only be ridden by you i think she would have probly not wanted to ride it.i mean if i was her would have been kinda if she is as how you explain her to be. how bout yall if yall were her would you wanna ride a known to be skittish crazy stallion?


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

goldilockz said:


> On the one hand, I want to say "I hope she isn't lying" but then on the other, if she's telling the truth, the horse is really as injured as she says.
> 
> Oh well. I am usually spot on with fishy stories, but if this turns out stinky, I totally failed. :lol:
> 
> I hope for the OPs sake, she's genuine, but I hope for the horse's sake, she's not. Blah.


 ^ Couldn't have put it better myself. That's exactly what I wanted to say, but couldn't quite get the words.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I try hard to be the voice of reason in threads like this but I'm not sure where to begin so I'm going to be brutally honost.
> 
> I don't understand how you can run a riding stable where youre riders just get to tromp through the barn and choose the horse they want to ride, and then to be able to tack it up unseen and ride on out to the ring. Where they give you so little respect that when you ask them to dismount they ride around and try to show off for there friends while YOUR friends video tape the incident on their cell phone. *And then the riding ability of this child! Twelve years old and she is sitting bucks and rears*, the horse actually fell onto his butt and got up w/out the rider loosing her seat! Then it plowed through a fence, rider STILL on it's back and then she conveniently leaped off just feet from a barbed wire fence? Where your horse rolled around tangled in this fence... how did it get loose? Then suddenly you cant get near it, you havent called a vet out? Have you never actually seen what a barbed wire fence can do to a horse? Your horse would be severely injured if not dead at this point.
> 
> If there is indeed truth to this story, i'd be interested in hearing it. Do you have any photos? Or maybe you could post the video?



I have to agree with most of this, minus the bold. I can sit out bucks rears and swerves, at a gallop. 

But still it doesnt add up and i have to agree.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

horseluver2435 said:


> When I first posted, I thought this is true. Now, second time through, I'm beginning to have my doubts. I would really like to know if this is true or not. Please, OP, either post pictures/videos and clear everything up, or fess up. If it's true, I'm sorry, but if not, you should just let us all know.


I would love to see some photos and that video. One of those times I would love to be proven wrong. And to see the horse healthy and happy.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know how to delete posts XD ignore this please!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I was trying to believe and trying to be supportive in case it was true, but please notice that early on I said that there must be more to this story that we weren't being told. I guess next time I should be a bit more clear in my meaning? I just didn't want to further upset someone who may be genuinely upset about a bad situation, but I really found it rather outlandish myself. I wanted to be supportive, just in case, but seems like others have the same feeling I had.

I wonder if TabbyNeko will have a chance to or desire to respond.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and your horse.

Take pictures of the wounds and look into legal action against this girl and her mother. I'd like to see pictures as well.

How the hell does she even get away with taking horses without permission? I would be asked to leave and never come back if I did that at my barn. 

I don't know if there's much you can do, other than give him time. I would spend a lot of time in his stall with him just doing nothing. Talk to him and feed him by hand if you can. I really hope he'll pull through.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel awful for the OP. Even if there is exaggeration involved, most likely something terrible has happened to her horse and you all should be ashamed for being so rude and heartless about it. She hasn't done anything to not deserve the benefit of a doubt. Please, if you can't be nice, post somewhere where that behavior is more appropriate, or not at all.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If the OP would be kind enough to prove us wrong instead of talking in circles and digging her story further into the ground I would gladly apologise. 
There are SO many things wrong with this story that nothing adds up - and I mean *nothing *adds up. From the 12 year old girl tacking up a 3 year old "skittish" stallion that cannot be touched by anyone other than the OP, to sitting bucks to being almost rolled on, to the horse crashing through the fence while the 12 year old leaps to safety landing on her feet, to the horse being so traumatized it can't be touched/sedated - oh but wait, yes it WILL allow itself to be touched for wound treatment - but no, can't sedate it with a dart because it's been trained to dodge tranq darts, to the horse not eating or drinking for a week because it's been so "traumatized" ... point blank I don't buy the story. And that's not even half of what the OP is claiming happened.
In addition, the OP is on here for hours a day, but is supposedly staying with the horse 24/7 - which, if any of you have tried getting wireless internet at 99% of barns, it doesn't work well. 
The horse can be touched, wait ... no it can't, yes it can, no it can't.
Then the OP goes on to say that there was a stablehand near enough to "see" all of this taking place and makes no move to stop said little girl.
I could go on.

Like I said, there are so many holes in this story that it wouldn't even make a good sieve at this point.

Not to mention as a new member, very few people start a thread with "this &^*&^ wrecked my horse" as an opening post.

So no, I'm not ashamed of my posts and involvement in this thread.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Ohh I'm sooo sorry, that story it extremly sad.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

First off let me say if we are all wrong and this story is 100% true my deepest apologies. If any of it is true I sincerely hope and pray for the horse's recovery. However does seem there are so many holes........ Unfortunately this is the problem with online forums. There is simply no way to tell what is real and what is not. (minus photos, videos) 

Of course I think we all want the best for the horse but something is amiss... I am sure if the OP clears it all up we will be glad to say sorry.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

rockyxpony said:


> I feel awful for the OP. Even if there is exaggeration involved, most likely something terrible has happened to her horse and you all should be ashamed for being so rude and heartless about it. She hasn't done anything to not deserve the benefit of a doubt. Please, if you can't be nice, post somewhere where that behavior is more appropriate, or not at all.


Oh, look, the post police have arrived to deliver a cyber-slap to the wrists of those who dare to see this story for what it is. Sorry, I've been around the internet long enough to see more than one sob story turn into a steaming pile of b.s.. It boils down to if YOU want to be supportive of someone and take their story at face value, YOU do that - but other's have equal right not to.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay to give OP a chance, I have a question. You first posted on here on August 5. Your first several posts were about music, movies, famous people, etc. (and one about worst situation involving a horse) 

You then posted on August 8th that this terrible thing happened the weekend before (to me indicating August 1 or 2nd) Quote "*This past weekend a snobby little girl who takes lessons at our stables decided that her lesson horse, my beautiful Andalusian mare, Raincloud, wasn't good enough for here " posted Aug 8*

So why would you come on a horse forum after this tragic incident and post about music, etc and not about this first? Also wouldn't this qualify as worst experience with a horse? 

I keep trying to figure out a way to give you the benefit of a doubt about this but then things just keep pointing to this not be true at least on some levels. 

If you are indeed sleeping 24/7 with your horse then how are you posting on here so frequently?

If you just answered some of these questions, such as why your horse would be taught to dodge tranquilizer darts and how a 12 year old was able to tack up a horse an acre away with stable hands near by that she wasn't supposed to ride, etc....maybe we could believe you. Also why can't you at least post a pic of the injuries?


Sorry but you currently have at least 3 threads going about this and though you are pretty good at sticking to your story too much doesn't add up.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry none of this seems on the up and up to me


I thought that after reading the first paragraph.

I can't find it now but there is a search engine that will search photos. I bet we would find it's not even her horse. Actually I am not so sure it's a stallion in those photos.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

hmmm I was thinking the same thing. I notice the fencing/background in his photos don't match the rest of her barn photos, (actually only a few match), not that you can't have mismatched fencing,,,,, but


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

ah i am so confused!!!please please please do not back fire on me but everyone just seems more concerned about the posts that she is making and other stuff that it is giving me a migrain just reading it! now like i said before i am only confused but also, where are these pics at?as i read on im like huh??? and i agree not everything is adding up but... sigh... never mind!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

she has I think 12 horses in her barn (on the forum) and of course pics could be taken different places but just an observation that the fencing looks different for the stallion.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

mls said:


> I thought that after reading the first paragraph.
> 
> I can't find it now but there is a search engine that will search photos. I bet we would find it's not even her horse. Actually I am not so sure it's a stallion in those photos.


TinEye Reverse Image Search


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

ohhhh.. ok i was really confused at the moment and im like huh?

thanks for straighting that out sor me


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

lovemyponies said:


> she has I think 12 horses in her barn (on the forum) and of course pics could be taken different places but just an observation that the fencing looks different for the stallion.


Actually, the fencing looks different for every single horse. I can't find two horses in her barn that are near similar fencing. *sigh*


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> Oh, look, the post police have arrived to deliver a cyber-slap to the wrists of those who dare to see this story for what it is. Sorry, I've been around the internet long enough to see more than one sob story turn into a steaming pile of b.s.. It boils down to if YOU want to be supportive of someone and take their story at face value, YOU do that - but other's have equal right not to.



*An applaud rises in the background* yay!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

goldilockz said:


> Actually, the fencing looks different for every single horse. I can't find two horses in her barn that are near similar fencing. *sigh*


 
I agree there were two that I thought kinda looked similar, (red gates) but other than that mostly looked completely different fencing, background, buildings,etc. 

I am sure there is a perfectly reasonable explanation.

:?


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

also the mare she talks about isn't even listed as one of her horses. of course she might not list them all but if she already has 12 why wouldnt she add that one? also the last time the OP posted (atleast i think) was after someone accused her of lying and she didnt even pay any attention to that. if i was the OP and accused of lying yet i wasnt i would've fought for myself right away and given proof. i hear stories like this (not exactly the same but alike) all the time (some people i know give extremely fake unreal stories) and also why would a stallion like this one be so easily accesible for a girl like her? im with justdressageit, if she can provide proof then i will apologize for doubting the OP, but till then i still think there are to many holes in this story to believe it.


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

oh and also i just looked on the OPs profile and it says she's 15. how could a 15 year old run a lesson barn?


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Well the OP has been silent. Perhaps she is at the barn with her horse. I hope the horse is fine and I have to admit I have no idea why I even care at this point.

I guess this is just what happens with online forums. I reserve the right to say I am sorry but.....

Please just post a pic of the injured horse or the video.

Please answer why a TB race horse is being taught to dodge tranquilizers

Please answer why you posted about this a week after it happened and yet were posting about other things on August 5? 

If I were telling the truth and accused of lying about something like this I would go overboard explaining my side. 

Perhaps this just a case of embellisment on an actual story.

I don't know. I have to keep in mind 14 isn't very old, (just barely older than the 12 year old in question)

Hope she had fun. I mean she has so many people pulling for her and even contacting lawyers.

Maybe she will decide to answer some questions and clear it up for us once she has time.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

kumquat27 said:


> oh and also i just looked on the OPs profile and it says she's 15. how could a 15 year old run a lesson barn?


 
I find younger posters often get confused about their age, she stated she was 14 but her profile says 15, have seen other posters do the same with even bigger discrepancies. I try to forget my age, but darn it I can't LOL


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

kumquat27 said:


> also the mare she talks about isn't even listed as one of her horses. of course she might not list them all but if she already has 12 why wouldnt she add that one? also the last time the OP posted (atleast i think) was after someone accused her of lying and she didnt even pay any attention to that. if i was the OP and accused of lying yet i wasnt i would've fought for myself right away and given proof. i hear stories like this (not exactly the same but alike) all the time (some people i know give extremely fake unreal stories) and also why would a stallion like this one be so easily accesible for a girl like her? im with justdressageit, if she can provide proof then i will apologize for doubting the OP, but till then i still think there are to many holes in this story to believe it.


I agree with you but I just want to say one thing. the mare she is talking about is on her profile her name is rainy dayz. so maybe they call her raincloud?????


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I think we should stop working ourselves up over this topic, and it should be lockd for lack of truth/evidence, i dont know what else to say but this needs to be locked.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

If you all think she is lying...don't comment...period. Liars want attention. Why is everyone getting so worked up?:? I called my lawyer friend out of pure curiosity and gave the OP an answer on the other thread for this. Of course...I assume that nobody would be pathetic enough to make up a fake life on a horse forum.:lol:


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

hotreddun said:


> If you all think she is lying...don't comment...period. Liars want attention. Why is everyone getting so worked up?:? I called my lawyer friend out of pure curiosity and gave the OP an answer on the other thread for this. Of course...I assume that nobody would be pathetic enough to make up a fake life on a horse forum.:lol:


I agree 100%.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Maybe she was able to see a lawyer or set a court date for today? Who knows, but I hope that she will post some pics or the video.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is kind of like reading a Hardy Boys Classic the way you guys are piecing together all the clues.... very interesting... but... Where is the grey man in all this?


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think this may be just a little girl who wants some attention. I have known kids before who like to tell outlandish stories for attention. The more outlandish it is...the more attention she gets. I doubt she got near as many posts from her music threads. Rather than being angry with her for posting lies...we should feel sorry for her. 



> I assume that nobody would be pathetic enough to make up a fake life on a horse forum.:lol:


I think some 12 year olds might do that. Maybe for a kid that's bored or lonely or a dreamer or for whatever reason. I think there is very good reason to believe that the story is not true or has been extremely embellished and I think the members here have a right to question it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Alright ... I think this has run it's course and it's time to close it. We have no way of knowing whether the OP is on the level or not and there has been enough said about it.


----------

